# Under construction



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

This is my newest diorama. It is still in progress.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Still under construction - I see what you did there.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice - what scale is it?


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

1/87 HO


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

More photos


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is that a goat or a dog in the pick up truck bed?


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Added some additional figures and manhole covers


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

A dog


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

awesome. so much detail


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you. I still have a few details to add and then off to another project already in progress.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------

